# Kirker Kandy Paint



## Delo93 (Mar 31, 2005)

I was looking at smartshoppersinc.com and saw kirker came out with a candy paint line. I've used the primer and it works very well.... but havent had the chance to try any of their paints, and i'm interested how this candy paint would look... so anyone with the balls to try this stuff, post some pics


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

i just ordered some kirker basecoat, and in the box came color chips for the kandies. let me tell you they look frikin amazing. very vibrant!


----------



## Delo93 (Mar 31, 2005)

I know, they look really sweet, post some pics of that base after you spray it and let us know how it goes.... did u get the urethane paint?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

yup, urethane. porche red. tell you what, opened up the can and the color is gorgeous. probably test it tomorrow.


----------



## 64 (Jan 4, 2002)

I'll try some,lol


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

TTT


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

this kirker base works very good, covers well, flows out well. this picture was in the dark, ill post another tomorrow in the sunlight. this is the urethane enamel.


----------



## esty (Nov 20, 2005)

hi all...a regular viewer but my 1st post....

i used kirker to paint, porsche red on my bmw 2002 and think it's wonderful...it turned out great...i used the AE with the lazerdry for base then top'd it with MiraClear...

I have never in my life held a paint gun before i did this...i used the $20.00 Harbor Freight gun for the color and a cheap Husky gun for the clear...i sprayed the primers with a cheap syphon feed gun i bought at Tool Depot for $8.00

i got so excited, i ended up painting my Met...i used some dupont Centari AE I bought last year with the lazerdry for base then top'd it with kirker miraclear






































for the money, it can't be beat


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

looks nice.


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

Metropolitan, I love those little cars


----------



## Delo93 (Mar 31, 2005)

pics look good, keep them coming, i'm really thinking about trying this stuff, maybe on beater


----------



## Hundredxsbetter (Aug 26, 2004)

Kirker is okay! Just don't like the clear it's not that shiny!


----------



## Hundredxsbetter (Aug 26, 2004)

dupont nason!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hundredxsbetter_@Nov 21 2005, 03:03 PM~4250135
> *dupont nason!
> *


who is that little girl in the reflection? :biggrin:


----------



## esty (Nov 20, 2005)

here's the kirker miraclear clear just after i cut and buffed it with the wool pad....










looks pretty shiney to me...& this was my 1st time using a buffer too


----------



## Delo93 (Mar 31, 2005)

I know paint jobs always look better in the pictures.... but that looks pretty damn good to me.... especially for a first time painter, cuz i know for a fact my first and second paintjobs looked like absolute shit... post pics of the whole car, finished product


----------



## Hundredxsbetter (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by esty_@Nov 21 2005, 07:20 PM~4251797
> *here's the kirker miraclear clear just after i cut and buffed it with the wool pad....
> 
> 
> ...


What the F....! That's clean! Wonder why mine didn't come out like that????


----------



## Hundredxsbetter (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hotstuff5957_@Nov 21 2005, 05:11 PM~4250986
> *who is that little girl in the reflection? :biggrin:
> *


Uhh thats actually my homeboy! Hope you didn't pop a woody over it! :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hundredxsbetter_@Nov 21 2005, 10:35 PM~4253344
> *Uhh thats actually my homeboy! Hope you didn't pop a woody over it! :biggrin:
> *



:0 











:biggrin:


----------



## esty (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Delo93_@Nov 21 2005, 10:14 PM~4253213
> *I know paint jobs always look better in the pictures.... but that looks pretty damn good to me.... especially for a first time painter, cuz i know for a fact my first and second paintjobs looked like absolute shit... post pics of the whole car, finished product*


i will post a pic of the whole care as soon as i get it all buffed and together...right now the doors, hood and trunk lid are off...i thought they'd be easier to buff on horses than on the car

you're right paint jobs do usually look better in pics but trust me this one looks better standing there looking at it....smooth as glass....i'm amazed

i read this forum and a few other for almost a year gathering info then took a deep breath and went for it....i surprised myself, i never expected it to be so easy and turn out so nice

the painting was easy but the sanding & buffing is hard for me...i can only handle that heavy buffer for a short time then i have to break....my husband won't take me up on arm wrestling since i've been doing this


----------



## esty (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hundredxsbetter_@Nov 21 2005, 10:33 PM~4253337
> *What the F....! That's clean! Wonder why mine didn't come out like that????
> *


was your's the dark metallic one?...if it were mine, i'd do some more buffing....what kind of compound did you use....it was nice really though....


i'm using nortons liquid ice...a water base product....one polish, 3 pads, no contamination from one pad to the next because of differnt cutting compounds


----------



## Hundredxsbetter (Aug 26, 2004)

I use 3m with all different pads! I just scuffed it and recleared with another brand and it did the trick!... so I dunno what happend!


----------



## Delo93 (Mar 31, 2005)

any updates on the kirker kandy


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

nope, i been wanting to try it, just to lazy to order it. i am on the verge of trying some blck kandy with different bases and flake.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

for you guys that havent seen them....


----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ (Nov 11, 2003)

those color chips look great :thumbsup:


----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ (Nov 11, 2003)

ttt,anyone try these candys yet ?


----------



## ChepsTCP (Dec 17, 2005)

all color chips look great on the sheets. Shit even Western Hi-Glo looks good in the books..hahaha but we all know how that goes once it hits the road....


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

heres one that were doing with tha very cherry kandy from kirker


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

let me know what you guyz think so far


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

looks nice, how do yall like it


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

i like it sprays just fine and tha color ohhhhhhhhhhh so sweet like butter


----------



## 64 (Jan 4, 2002)

lookin good to me


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

it looks really vibrant, keep us posted fool, roll that bad boy into the sun too :biggrin:


----------



## Delo93 (Mar 31, 2005)

That color looks awesome, keep us up to date on that project............ anyone try any other colors... cant wait to see some more, cuz that color is vibrant as hell.... i'm loving it

Everyone can talk shit on kirker but I think their products are underrated... everyone talkin shit should shut the hell up and give it a shot.... everyone says how the clear sucks and it dont last in the uv rays and whatever but i havent seen any before and after pics of cars that have been weathered...


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Delo93_@Dec 30 2005, 01:01 AM~4512664
> *That color looks awesome, keep us up to date on that project............ anyone try any other colors... cant wait to see some more, cuz that color is vibrant as hell.... i'm loving it
> 
> Everyone can talk shit on kirker but I think their products are underrated... everyone talkin shit should shut the hell up and give it a shot.... everyone says how the clear sucks and it dont last in the uv rays and whatever but i havent seen any before and after pics of cars that have been weathered...
> *


Candy looks nice but no way i would use their clear. There are plenty of good cheap clears out there kirker isnt a good one just cheap. I have seen a few cars fade with kirker clear but that was years ago. I dont know of anyone using it anymore.


----------



## ChepsTCP (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Delo93_@Dec 29 2005, 11:01 PM~4512664
> *That color looks awesome, keep us up to date on that project............ anyone try any other colors... cant wait to see some more, cuz that color is vibrant as hell.... i'm loving it
> 
> Everyone can talk shit on kirker but I think their products are underrated... everyone talkin shit should shut the hell up and give it a shot.... everyone says how the clear sucks and it dont last in the uv rays and whatever but i havent seen any before and after pics of cars that have been weathered...
> *


those cars probably got repainted already... :biggrin: 

its all about risk. So even if the products are good if doesn't have a name and it's not endorsed by professional refinsh shops, then people will stay away from it.
Even if its cheap in price who wants to sand and prep and do all that to put something on it that may or may not last. They rather spend a little more and put something on it that they know will work.


----------



## Delo93 (Mar 31, 2005)

with that being said, i understand totally... i'm sure their stuff has changed over the years too though... maybe their clear is better now... o well, i cant really argue too much cuz i havent used their products much either.... but as soon as i repaint a car that i dont give a shit about... i'm gonna try it out. Actually i'm gonna use the single stage urethane black to do some underhood parts and my ground fx on my 89 camaro... i'll post some pics of that as soon as the weather breaks up here and i have a chance to paint them.

If i ran a business or something... i sure as shit wouldnt used their products unless the customer wanted a cheap ass paint job without a warranty.


----------



## barthmonster (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE_@Dec 29 2005, 08:25 PM~4510722
> *heres one that were doing with tha very cherry kandy from kirker
> *


Any pics of this thing finished yet???


----------



## El Capitan (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE_@Dec 30 2005, 06:55 AM~4510722
> *heres one that were doing with tha very cherry kandy from kirker
> *


 Car look goood. :thumbsup: What base did you use, was it black?


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

how much does their paint run a gallon.


----------



## Delo93 (Mar 31, 2005)

www.smartshoppersinc.com 

All the prices are there


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

damn, i'm feeling that aqua marine. :biggrin:


----------



## 86camaroman (Dec 9, 2005)

whats the mix ratio with this stuff


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by barthmonster_@Jan 6 2006, 11:34 AM~4561034
> *Any pics of this thing finished yet???
> *


not yet we gonna do it 2morrow,,will post as soon as its done?


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Capitan_@Jan 6 2006, 12:45 PM~4561496
> *Car look goood. :thumbsup: What base did you use, was it black?
> *


silver hommie will post piccs of finished product??????


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

i"m feelin that and got that clyipso green shits ganna c tight when its laid


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

show some pics when it's dome homie.


----------



## barthmonster (Nov 20, 2005)

Hey, how would you make candy brandywine with these paints? A qt. of vivid violet mixed with 2 qts. of Chainti ??


----------



## Camino (Jan 9, 2006)

http://www.pontiaczone.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9737


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

heres some of tha very cherry kandy


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

some more of tha process


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

more?


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

real-life c.c


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

REAL-LIFE C.C REP THA A.T.L.,,,LET US KNOW WHAT YOU THINK,,WE THOUGHT THA PAINT WAS GOOD FOR THA $$$$$$$$$


----------



## 64 (Jan 4, 2002)

wgcmike what color base was layed??


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64_@Jan 9 2006, 08:18 PM~4582406
> *wgcmike what color base was layed??
> *


IT WAS SILVER HOMMIE?


----------



## barthmonster (Nov 20, 2005)

I read on another forum that the Kirker Urethane (not candy) if its a solid color, not metallic can be used with no clearcoat and cut-n-buffed to a nice shine. Is this true like for a budget driver ? I've heard the Kirker Clear isn't too good after 6 mo., it falls off...


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE_@Jan 9 2006, 11:15 PM~4582380
> *REAL-LIFE C.C REP THA A.T.L.,,,LET US KNOW WHAT YOU THINK,,WE THOUGHT THA PAINT WAS GOOD FOR THA $$$$$$$$$
> *



NICEEEE, hope to see it at miami lowrider again this year. hey man jus wondering, have u tried talking to a wire wheel company about makeing a custom set for you?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

the kandy application looks great, however, i think that kandy looks nasty when the sun hits it. just my opinion.


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

damn i think that looks hot when the sun hits it actually, im gonna look into the saphire blue for my rivi!!!!  once i find a fucking fender and a new door for it


----------



## gizmoispimpin (Oct 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Jan 9 2006, 10:37 PM~4582954
> *NICEEEE, hope to see it at miami lowrider again this year. hey man jus wondering, have u tried talking to a wire wheel company about makeing a custom set for you?
> *


Actually bro yes I have spoke to many wire co.'s Since 94 when the car was first built & everyone say's they can not do it...  the problem is it's a 12" wheel ..if you have any ideas or connection's please let me know.
Thanx,
GIZMO :biggrin:


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

u couldnt put 13s on it? hollar at homeboyz maybe he can help u get wires on it somehow???


----------



## lil giz (Sep 5, 2005)

Nope 13's won't work Keith said no way we tried to pull off some golf Cart wheel's but that did not work


----------



## lil giz (Sep 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE_@Jan 9 2006, 09:15 PM~4582380
> *REAL-LIFE C.C REP THA A.T.L.,,,LET US KNOW WHAT YOU THINK,,WE THOUGHT THA PAINT WAS GOOD FOR THA $$$$$$$$$
> *



hey that's me :biggrin:


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

why cant u put 13s on it?????? whats the whole ordeal that you cant get wires on it???? if they can put 28s on cars in the south i think you can get some wires on your car if you tried hard enough


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

by the way, how many layers of kandy did u put on that whip?


----------



## BONES514 (Nov 14, 2005)

I JUST WENT BY SMART SHOPPERS & AFTER TALKING TO CURTIS & ERIC I GOT SOME OF THE KIRKER SILVERLINE BASE , ATOMIC ORANGE CANDY WITH A HOK CLEAR, APPROPRIATE ACTIVATORS ETC. I'M GONNA EXPERIMENT WITH IT ON MY 2001 HONDA 400 EX 4 WHEELER. WILL POST PICS AS SOON AS I GET IT SPRAYED.


----------



## BONES514 (Nov 14, 2005)

I JUST WENT BY SMART SHOPPERS & AFTER TALKING TO CURTIS & ERIC I GOT SOME OF THE KIRKER SILVERLINE BASE , ATOMIC ORANGE CANDY WITH A HOK CLEAR, APPROPRIATE ACTIVATORS ETC. I'M GONNA EXPERIMENT WITH IT ON MY 2001 HONDA 400 EX 4 WHEELER. WILL POST PICS AS SOON AS I GET IT SPRAYED.


----------



## gizmoispimpin (Oct 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Jan 10 2006, 08:48 PM~4590063
> *why cant u put 13s on it?????? whats the whole ordeal that you cant get wires on it????  if they can put 28s on cars in the south i think you can get some wires on your car if you tried hard enough
> *



Because they are 1/2 in pos. offset ...This means that the wheel is almost flat the lug nuts sit 1/2 in. into the rim 7 they are 5 in wide with no room between tire & fender .... :angry:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE_@Jan 10 2006, 04:07 AM~4582364
> *real-life c.c
> *




i could be wrong and don't take this the wrong way but................are you painting that car panel to panel???????


----------



## gizmoispimpin (Oct 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Jan 11 2006, 04:09 PM~4595552
> *i could be wrong and don't take this the wrong way but................are you painting that car panel to panel???????
> *



Why do you say that??did you see on pg. 3???


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BONES514_@Jan 11 2006, 11:45 AM~4593808
> *I JUST WENT BY SMART SHOPPERS & AFTER TALKING TO CURTIS & ERIC I GOT SOME OF THE KIRKER SILVERLINE BASE , ATOMIC ORANGE CANDY WITH A HOK CLEAR, APPROPRIATE ACTIVATORS ETC.  I'M GONNA EXPERIMENT WITH IT ON MY 2001 HONDA 400 EX 4 WHEELER.  WILL POST PICS AS SOON AS I GET IT SPRAYED.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## barthmonster (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Jan 11 2006, 04:09 PM~4595552
> *i could be wrong and don't take this the wrong way but................are you painting that car panel to panel???????
> *


Help a newbie out, whats painting panel to panel and why is it bad?? That when you paint right across a gap without stopping like from a door to a rear quarter??
A stupid question, right??


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gizmoispimpin_@Jan 12 2006, 07:04 PM~4602324
> *Why do you say that??did you see on pg. 3???
> *



page 3 10th pic down......might be the pic though......


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by barthmonster_@Jan 13 2006, 10:42 PM~4612571
> *Help a newbie out, whats painting panel to panel and why is it bad?? That when you paint right across a gap without stopping like from a door to a rear quarter??
> A stupid question, right??
> *




no without stopping would be walking the car....panel to panel is say for instance spraying a fender first then going to the door next..........not good to do with candy because you run the risk of seeing the transition in the door.......


----------



## barthmonster (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE_@Jan 9 2006, 09:02 PM~4582327
> *some more of tha process
> *


So what kind of mask is that you're using? I can't afford a full breathing-air system, do I need one?? What mask is affordable and safe??


----------



## 64 (Jan 4, 2002)

I just got my Spectra(kirker) kand chips in toady they are some nice colors, wish the offered them in teh clear color chip so that you could kinda put them over in color base and get a idea


----------



## barthmonster (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE_@Jan 9 2006, 09:04 PM~4582341
> *more?
> *


Is that a Kirker clear also?? Vision or Mirraclear II??


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BONES514_@Jan 11 2006, 10:44 AM~4593798
> *I JUST WENT BY SMART SHOPPERS & AFTER TALKING TO CURTIS & ERIC I GOT SOME OF THE KIRKER SILVERLINE BASE , ATOMIC ORANGE CANDY WITH A HOK CLEAR, APPROPRIATE ACTIVATORS ETC.  I'M GONNA EXPERIMENT WITH IT ON MY 2001 HONDA 400 EX 4 WHEELER.  WILL POST PICS AS SOON AS I GET IT SPRAYED.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bikertrash86 (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey, WGCMIKE...I just got my chips from smartshoppers this week and the colors are great....

on a 1-10 scale what do you think of the products, please rate the base, candy and clear for me,......I am ordering that Chianti kit to do my car, with HOK marble for some graphics. but I am STRONGLY considering getting a different clear after what I have read, have always had good results with HOK UFC35, and since I have to order the marble I am thinking of ordering the clear too, being I have a half gallon already. 

Please advise, I am going to be ready to paint in about a month and desperatly need some info on this.


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

once i get my ride an start my build up ill be painting it very cherry


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

I would also like some people to rate theyre bases , candys n clears on a scale from 1-10.


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

????


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

Well I get to start painting again this year :biggrin:
and my first job is my brothers new 63 impala...He dosn't really care what I do with it as long as it's with in his paint budget.......wich is only $500 
with that, I know I will be cutting some corners, but he's not too picky about it sence he just wants it descent looking for resell...he's got another project thats taking up all his time and money.....so this one is more in his way then anything.
With such a small budget I thought of just doing a basic bc/cc, but then I remembered Kirkers new candy paints :biggrin:

This is a perfect chance to try them out with out worried too much of something going wrong  ........I"m also going to try out SPI's clear, wich I've heard so many good things about.

I just had my brother pick out a color and he liked that aquamarine blue 
l
l
l
v









I'll keep you guys posted with the progress


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@Mar 16 2006, 09:24 PM~5064387
> *Well I get to start painting again this year :biggrin:
> and my first job is my brothers new 63 impala...He dosn't really care what I do with it as long as it's with in his paint budget.......wich is only $500
> with that, I know I will be cutting some corners, but he's not too picky about it sence he just wants it descent looking for resell...he's got another project thats taking up all his time and money.....so this one is more in his way then anything.
> ...


you know ill be waiting for the build up!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetking_@Mar 16 2006, 05:42 PM~5062592
> *I would also like some people to rate theyre bases , candys n clears on a scale from 1-10.
> *


this is their porche red basecoat, although they dont call it a basecoat, i forgot what its called. to me, unless its metallic or pearl, base is base. this stuff covers quick, flows out nice and smooth and costs about $60 for a gallon. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

Well here are the befor pics.....my brother had allready started with some block sanding and a bit of bodywork.

I don't know too much about the history of the car, I know he got it in spokane for a good deal......it looks like it used to have a green flake paint job and switches, but only thing left of the system are the holes and the rear cylenders....a basic fbss set up is on order.....the font suspension is gone....threw some wood blocks inbeteween the a-arms to move it around  It came with no tires, but we found an old set of knock-offs that have been badly curbed, but will do for now.

What I liked about the car is that it has the classic small chain steering wheel and hanging "dingle balls" around the windshield :biggrin: lol .....but the most impresive part is that it has factory electric windows....thats nice......the engine runs, but needs new carb.....the tranny was no good but has allready been swaped out......the interior is shot, and I'm not sure what my bro's plans are with that.


Hood and roof were sanded down to metal......









Looks like someone had a little "run" problem









Dad getting into the action

















You can't tell but that hood looks like it's been in a bad hail storm :uh:









Even in thier bad days, these cars still look "cool"


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> Well here are the befor pics.....my brother had allready started with some block sanding and a bit of bodywork.
> 
> I don't know too much about the history of the car, I know he got it in spokane for a good deal......it looks like it used to have a green flake paint job and switches, but only thing left of the system are the holes and the rear cylenders....a basic fbss set up is on order.....the font suspension is gone....threw some wood blocks inbeteween the a-arms to move it around   It came with no tires, but we found an old set of knock-offs that have been badly curbed, but will do for now.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

I guess I can just keep on posting the progress here


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

I just got some stuff from smart shoppers and they gave me a chip book for Kirker candies and I was impressed. I hate to say it but even there silver base is just as good as HOK orion silver base. I almost wish I would have ordered that stuff over HOK now.


----------



## jose cuervo (Oct 28, 2005)

i just got my kirker kandy paint on wed. gonna try and spray sum in the upcomin weeks. got sum aquamarine & smooth saphire kandy. i will try to post sum pics of the results. as soon as i get sum sprayed!


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

*Mi Estilo CC*
are you going to airbrush or pinstripp anything on it :biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 17 2006, 08:56 AM~5066982
> *I just got some stuff from smart shoppers and they gave me a chip book for Kirker candies and I was impressed. I hate to say it but even there silver base is just as good as HOK orion silver base. I almost wish I would have ordered that stuff over HOK now.
> *


what new colors do they have now


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Mar 17 2006, 01:42 PM~5068727
> *Mi Estilo CC
> are you going to airbrush or pinstripp anything on it  :biggrin:
> *


I'm not sure were still thinking about it, we really don't want to spend allot of time on it, but then agian, I don't like plain jobs......sooo most likely I will at least throw some patterns on it.

I havn't picked a base for it yet......I was just going to go with the silver base, but If I want patterns I rather have a slightly darker base so I can use silver for some of the patterns.

The top is going to be white for sure, though I don't know about adding some ice on it or not, we'll see how our budget is doing after ordering evrything.

Today there wasn't much progress......I spread out some filler over the hood and roof, and a bit on the sides......the body is not as bad as I thought it was.
Game plan is after smoothing out the filler thats on it now, I'll prep it for primer, and lay down one wet coat of epoxy-primer, this will help me see were else it may need some filler, then I'll apply the filler right over the epoxy...smooth it out and prep it for some highbuild primer, then block it smooth and prep it for paint....I'm planning to start painting next weekend, I just hope the weather likes my plans


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

damn thats good man plus your doing it with a low budget paint kit(kandy also ) so im happy about that becuase i'll be starting off with one of there kits!!!your not use the silver base that comes with the kit so will you be useing a gold base?


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

i really want to see this color painted...... thats one of the colors i have picked for my monte...... you doin any flake or anything on this........... moe pics more pics........


----------



## bikertrash86 (Jan 15, 2006)

WHERES THE PICS WHERES THE PICS....IM WAITING PAAAAAAATIENTLY :biggrin:


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

Not much done this weekend. The hood turned out to be in worse shape then I thought, but it's getting there......Good news is that the body is not as bad as I thought, so with any luck I'll have the bodywork part of it done tomorrow.

I was going to order the supplies yesterday, but smartshoppers is closed on the weekend....so I'll be double checking my list tonight and order it tomorrow.


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@Mar 19 2006, 07:05 PM~5081954
> *Not much done this weekend.  The hood turned out to be in worse shape then I thought, but it's getting there......Good news is that the body is not as bad as I thought, so with any luck I'll have the bodywork part of it done tomorrow.
> 
> I was going to order the supplies yesterday, but smartshoppers is closed on the weekend....so I'll be double checking my list tonight and order it tomorrow.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@Mar 19 2006, 07:05 PM~5081954
> *Not much done this weekend.  The hood turned out to be in worse shape then I thought, but it's getting there......Good news is that the body is not as bad as I thought, so with any luck I'll have the bodywork part of it done tomorrow.
> 
> I was going to order the supplies yesterday, but smartshoppers is closed on the weekend....so I'll be double checking my list tonight and order it tomorrow.
> *



Cant wait to see it done... :biggrin:


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

anyone got some updates?


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

Block sanded today till the weather got bad.....It's going to rain for the rest of the week, and though I didn't want to do bodywork in the shop, I may not have a choice......next pix will be befor and after primer.


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

damn weather!!!


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

By the way, for those that have allready orderd the kirker candy, what is the mix ratio for it.....I know it needs a catylist, but does it call for reduction as well, or just the catylist


----------



## barthmonster (Nov 20, 2005)

I've always wondered why I would spend $12/qt for their quicksilver base plus activator for however much it is when doing a Kirker Candy job. Why not just buy their Platinum Silver Basecoat (but really its an SSU) and use that as the base for the candy job? $38.50 for the silver I have some for my budget-corolla project...Plus shipping.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@Mar 21 2006, 05:42 AM~5090065
> *By the way, for those that have allready orderd the kirker candy, what is the mix ratio for it.....I know it needs a catylist, but does it call for reduction as well, or just the catylist
> *




it is mixed 4:1 reducer is not needed i have some very cherry here with quicksilver base and soon i will get a chance to spray some........i got a quart of everything to try out


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

cant wait to see that aquamarine :biggrin:


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

No work done today, but did get evrything ordered.....

I ordered the Universal clear from SPI

http://www.southernpolyurethanes.com/homepage.htm


and let me tell you those guys really know there southern hospitality :biggrin: .....they were very helpful and eager to answer any questions, as well as inviting me to give them a call after I used it with any further questions or opinions.
Any way, the clear is a 1:1 mix, so I got a gallon of clear and a gallon of catalyst, the total was just under $200 shipped......oh and get this.....they pay 2/3rds of the shipping......NICE 


Here is a list of what I ordered from smartshoppers....

Pr# Product Qnty Price

UC-70.......Aquamarine candy..............5 22.00
................Hardner for candy...............1 19.50
M-8432.....Meguiars power cleaner ......1 11.25
41-015......Twisted wool pad.................1 4.90
45-608......Tufted white foam pad .........1 11.25 
BEV-270...Tufted black foam pad ........1 6.75
3/4" sleeve 3M green masking tape......1 22.50
06300.......1/8" 3M fineline ..................4 6.25
06301.......1/4" 3M fineline...................4 6.25
...............1500 Mirka 6" DA disks........1 22.75
...............1200 Mirka 6" DA disks .......1 22.75
.................800 Mirka 6" DA disks........1 22.75
5644........Nitrile ruber gloves................1 9.00
...............Mixing cups.........................8 .75
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Total with shipping...............................$371.07

So far I'm over budget by about $70, but allot of the stuff I ordered is to be used in other jobs too.

I didn't go with the kit becouse I allready have the base color and primer, and I want to try out SPI's clear......evrything els I allready have.

I'll be out of town for a couple of days, but the plan is still to be ready for highbuild primer by this weekend.....and if evrything goes well I should be able to paint by no later then the following weekend.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@Mar 21 2006, 08:17 PM~5095645
> *No work done today, but did get evrything ordered.....
> 
> I ordered the Universal clear from SPI
> ...




Sounds like a good company.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

i hate mirka paper


----------



## BigBlockBrett707 (May 2, 2003)

Pics?! Hahaha, I can't wait to see it either.


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 21 2006, 09:45 PM~5095939
> *i hate mirka paper
> *


OH great, now you tell me :uh: 

lol.....Seriously though, I've never tried mirka befor, so I figured nows my chance, I'm trying a bunch of other new stuff so why not.....

So why do you hate it?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

in my experience, mirka DA discs last for only a few seconds...... they wear out too fast, atleast in my opinion they do. but ive only used 180 and lower, maybe that fine stuff will last longer. :dunno:


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

Got back at it today, and the bulk of the body work is finely done :uh:
Have I mentioned how much I hate body work 

Any way, after lunch I'll be doing useing some glazing puddy over some miner spots and taking a closer look at what is going on with the A pillers.....It seems that it used to have a leak or something cuz somebody smeared a bunch of defrent cocking or silicon sealer all over them......I'm almost afraid of whats underneath it all  I'll take pix at the end of the day.


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

damn that suck's!!!!


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Mar 24 2006, 02:39 PM~5113666
> *damn that suck's!!!!
> *




No shit.


----------



## bikertrash86 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@Mar 24 2006, 03:01 PM~5113461
> *Got back at it today, and the bulk of the body work is finely done :uh:
> Have I mentioned how much I hate body work
> 
> ...



YUCK......dont you just love going over someone elses messes, 

I bought another car to drive today so I can get started on my other one, (if the weather will ever cooperate)  am anxiously awaiting results from that kirker candy


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@Mar 24 2006, 01:01 PM~5113461
> *Got back at it today, and the bulk of the body work is finely done :uh:
> Have I mentioned how much I hate body work
> 
> ...


You know you love body work. Its the painting you cant stand...lol cant wait to see this..have alot of people interested in this stuff.. :biggrin:


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

This weekend got a little hecktech in a good way (party) :biggrin:
but I didn't get much done
I'll try to post some pics of those A pillers I was talking about, I'll be getting back on this car tomorow, Though I'm a bit behind I still plan to spray next weekend.

I'm doing a quick repair/blend job tonight, (pay acouple bills  )

I paint hasn't come in yet, but I'm expecting it soon.

I'm thinking of experimenting a bit forthur with this one.....
There is a secret technique I have that I have not brought up only becouse I'm trying to get the kinks out of it.....Last time I did a test panel it came out ok, but have not tryed it on a full car.....this could be it. If I do it and it comes out good I'll give up the secret in a step by step, and an idea of were to get the stuff.


----------



## bikertrash86 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@Mar 26 2006, 11:31 PM~5125637
> *This weekend got a little hecktech in a good way (party) :biggrin:
> but I didn't get much done
> I'll try to post some pics of those A pillers I was talking about, I'll be getting back on this car tomorow, Though I'm a bit behind I still plan to spray next weekend.
> ...



we like secrets :biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bikertrash86_@Mar 27 2006, 06:16 AM~5127110
> *we like secrets :biggrin:
> *


Yes we do......is the week end here yet???? :biggrin:


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

Things just keep getting slower around here :uh:

I got my mini-truck back.....well whats left of it :tears: 
and Damn that really takes the modivation away.
I'll post pics of it later.

but the weekend is comming up and I better get bussy.


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@Mar 28 2006, 02:19 PM~5136369
> *Things just keep getting slower around here :uh:
> 
> I got my mini-truck back.....well whats left of it :tears:
> ...


Sorry to hear that dont let them hold you back, time to paint...... :biggrin:


----------



## Delo93 (Mar 31, 2005)

cant wait to see the pic mi estillo.... i havent been on here in a while... bought a fixer/upper house(been workin on that), and the weather has been shitty in PA, but this weekend is nice and i'm gonna roll the camaro out of the garage and get workin on some body work.

So far I got everything disassembled, and sprayed with etching primer and 2k kirker primer(I know I know, epoxy primer is the best, only reason why i did this is because my uncle has painted my cars in the past and he wanted it sprayed with etching primer, guess he's still old fashioned).

So... I was thinking bout doing the body work on this thing then spraying it with some of the new kirker epoxy primer(comes in black and gray), but i wanna see if anyone has tried it yet. I've also heard that I can just apply my basecoat after applying the epoxy without sanding, is this true?

I'll post some pics of my progress, even though its gonna be slow, i'm only home from school on the weekends, and i got this fuckin house now, but i seriously gotta get my roll on this summer, so the house is gonna be put on hold for a minute


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@Mar 28 2006, 02:19 PM~5136369
> *
> I got my mini-truck back.....well whats left of it :tears:
> and Damn that really takes the modivation away.
> ...



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...40#entry5146317 :uh: 

to make matters worse........I just got the paint from kirker, but they messed up on the order......Instead of the aquamarine, they sent emerald city green candy :0 

It could have been worse I guess.....My brother says go for it. So I guess it's going to be green now :dunno:

I rather have it blue.....I'll be calling smartshoppers tomorow and see what they can do about fast shipping some aquamarine blue.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

I was thinking about that color. Are you going to use flake?


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

No flakes...well maybe. 

I want to try something new that I have up my sleeve for now


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@Mar 30 2006, 12:39 AM~5147080
> *No flakes...well maybe.
> 
> I want to try something new that I have up my sleeve for now
> *



Right on bro.


----------



## Delo93 (Mar 31, 2005)

> *to make matters worse........I just got the paint from kirker, but they messed up on the order......Instead of the aquamarine, they sent emerald city green candy  :0
> 
> 
> I rather have it blue.....I'll be calling smartshoppers tomorow and see what they can do about fast shipping some aquamarine blue.*



they'll definetly express ship you your stuff for free and you'll get to keep the shit u got, they screwed up one of my orders b4 and i had my stuff quick as hell


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@Mar 29 2006, 11:39 PM~5147080
> *No flakes...well maybe.
> 
> I want to try something new that I have up my sleeve for now
> *


that's what Im talking about :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow I just got off the phone with smartshoppers, and it looks like there not going to help, in fact when I asked how fast they can ship it if I reorder, they just said same as befor.......damn thats desapointing :duno:

I also called carquest (my local supplier) but they don't normaly stock HOK, but they did tell me they can get me some orental blue by monday.......the counter guy even offored to give me a bottle of it from his personal supply that I could mix in with the green, but I don't want to mix collors. Though I thought it was hella cool for him to offer :thumbsup:

For the most part I think I'll stick to my local supplier for paint.....it may be a bit higher in price but the service is allways there, besides they are allways hooking me up with free "samples" to try out 

I guess we'll be sticking with the green for now.


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@Mar 30 2006, 02:17 PM~5150669
> *Wow I just got off the phone with smartshoppers, and it looks like there not going to help, in fact when I asked how fast they can ship it if I reorder, they just said same as befor.......damn thats  desapointing :duno:
> 
> 
> *


damn thats fucked up


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@Mar 30 2006, 02:17 PM~5150669
> *Wow I just got off the phone with smartshoppers, and it looks like there not going to help, in fact when I asked how fast they can ship it if I reorder, they just said same as befor.......damn thats  desapointing :duno:
> 
> I also called carquest (my local supplier) but they don't normaly stock HOK, but they did tell me they can get me some orental blue by monday.......the counter guy even offored to give me a bottle of it from his personal supply that I could mix in with the green, but I don't want to mix collors.  Though I thought it was hella cool for him to offer :thumbsup:
> ...



Guess they did not know you are a pretty important person on Layitlow huh, well now I am allready wondering if their service sucks what about the rest? Still cant wait to see how it comes out.....btw whats this new trick you are keeping from us???????????? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL Well I'm not going to say that there service sucks.....They did ship evrything I asked, the price was right, and it did come in ahead of time....it was just that mistake with the color. The invoice only lists the part number for it, and on the catalog those two colors are side by side, so I can understand the simple misshap, it's just I thought they would go a bit past basice service and offere to fix it.

I didn't want to push it cuz I don't remember if I mentioned the part number for it or not......I know I asked for it by name. If I do ever order something else I'll make sure to get the part number too.

as for that little trick....lol
Don't worry If it works, I'll share :biggrin:


----------



## phatphord (Feb 1, 2005)

that really fcuked up what happened to your truck..well out of order..
good luck with getting it all back together and rollin sweet again..


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@Mar 31 2006, 02:58 AM~5154820
> *LOL  Well I'm not going to say that there service sucks.....They did ship evrything I asked, the price was right, and it did come in ahead of time....it was just that mistake with the color.  The invoice only lists the part number for it, and on the catalog those two colors are side by side, so I can understand the simple misshap, it's just I thought they would go a bit past basice service and offere to fix it.
> 
> I didn't want to push it cuz I don't remember if I mentioned the part number for it or not......I know I asked for it by name.  If I do ever order something else I'll make sure to get the part number too.
> ...


Yes we like new tricks, and now even if it does not work your going to have to share...lol :biggrin:


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

Of course.......if it doesnt work, I'm sure we can get together and find a way to make it work.


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

*Mi Estilo CC*
damn why more painters cant be more like you willing to help other homies out!!!I just wanted to thank you becuase I leard a lot from you homie :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

will someone just use the shit and post pics of it already...

like going on two yrs now


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Mar 31 2006, 11:29 PM~5160190
> *Mi Estilo CC
> damn why more painters cant be more like you willing to help other homies out!!!I just wanted to thank you becuase I leard a lot from you homie  :biggrin:
> *


I feel the same way


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Apr 1 2006, 07:29 AM~5160190
> *Mi Estilo CC
> damn why more painters cant be more like you willing to help other homies out!!!I just wanted to thank you becuase I leard a lot from you homie  :biggrin:
> *




some painters "i guess" are like magicians, they don't wanna share their secrets.........

figure it like this.........you spend 1 or 2 years trying to make something work........and when yo do are you gonna jump on the net and tell the whole world????????


or use it on your ride?????............just my 2 cents


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Apr 1 2006, 09:56 AM~5161447
> *some painters "i guess" are like magicians,  they don't wanna share their secrets.........
> 
> figure it like this.........you spend 1 or 2 years trying to make something work........and when yo do are you gonna jump on the net and tell the whole world????????
> ...


I see were you comeing from homie


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

ttt


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

ttt for Kirker Kandy Paint


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

Got to busy with some other small jobs, and couldn't get to the 63. But tomorrow I'll be taking care of some newly discovered rest under the window trim, then prep for some epoxy and highbuild primer.

SPI clear came in yesterday, I can't wait to try it out.


Has anybody else have any pix of thier try with kirker candy yet?


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@Apr 4 2006, 12:12 AM~5175318
> *Got to busy with some other small jobs, and couldn't get to the 63. But tomorrow I'll be taking care of some newly discovered rest under the window trim, then prep for some epoxy and highbuild primer.
> 
> SPI clear came in yesterday, I can't wait to try it out.
> ...


We are all waiting on you...lol.. :biggrin:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@Apr 4 2006, 12:54 AM~5175468
> *We are all waiting on you...lol..  :biggrin:
> *


this is true :biggrin:


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

lol .... Well I am behind schedule, but this car has to be all done by the Apple Blossom festival in Wenatchee Washington which is in the first weekend of May.......That's less then a month away, so it will definitely be done soon.


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@Apr 4 2006, 12:53 PM~5178106
> *lol .... Well I am behind schedule, but this car has to be all done by the Apple Blossom festival in Wenatchee Washington which is in the first weekend of May.......That's less then a month away, so it will definitely be done soon.
> *


ttt


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

Sorry guys, but the 63 has been put on hold for now......I got a last minute hotrod job for a friends father......he too wants it done by appleblossem. It's a 69 chevel/malibu will be painted white base with green pearl. I'll post a build topic on it too

I'll keep you updated


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

it's all good!!!!


----------



## jose cuervo (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Jan 6 2006, 07:14 PM~4564146
> *damn, i'm feeling that aqua marine. :biggrin:
> *


thats the color (aqua marine) im paintin my friends cutty!!


----------



## 64 (Jan 4, 2002)

i may have posted this already, here is there orange over a ornage flake and a silver lace.


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

ttt for kirker kandy paint line-up


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

any updates homie


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

Had my hands full with this one... 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...4&#entry5283554

But its just about done and I'll be getting right back to her 

So does anybody have any more kirker candy stories or updates?


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

nice build up homie!!!!damn your son will be painting better than you one day....I still dont even have a ride yet so nope on the kirker candy stories!!!one I get my ride i'll try kirker candy


----------



## jose cuervo (Oct 28, 2005)

my test panel 
using kirker aquamarine and smooth saphire!

2-4 coats over hok silver flake base.













5-7 coats of kandy no clear


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

Mi Estilo CC

yo how you been homie?


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

Any more updates on the kirker candy? Is it any good?


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

Man I got the stuff just sitting here.......I've been wanting to get back on the 63, but it's more or less a freebie and I'm finishing up some paid jobs.....I'm hoping to get back on it this weekend.


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@May 11 2006, 05:51 PM~5412339
> *Man I got the stuff just sitting here.......I've been wanting to get back on the 63, but it's more or less a freebie and I'm finishing up some paid jobs.....I'm hoping to get back on it this weekend.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: we can wait.........


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@May 11 2006, 06:20 PM~5412480
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: we can wait.........
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

Not that long though............


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@May 11 2006, 07:18 PM~5412703
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## gamezg (Sep 6, 2003)

does anybody know the window on how long you got to shoot the candy after you spray the silver base i want to throw alot of patterns


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

Best rule of thumb... is

Start in the mourning.......have clear on by night time.


Just remember that you can always come back the next day......scuff the clear and add more patterns.



NOTE...when in doubt, check the tech sheets


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@May 16 2006, 02:12 AM~5436529
> *Best rule of thumb... is
> 
> Start in the mourning.......have clear on by night time.
> ...


 :thumbsup: Whats going on Mi Estilo?? How bout your brothers Impala?? :biggrin:


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

As soon as I get one pay job out the way, it seems 2 more are waiting for me :uh: :biggrin:

I guess I can't really complain about that, but I do want that 63 done....Over the weekend I bribed my youngest bro into preping it for me for primer.

He did have it out when I got home, but I didn't get a look at it. We'll see how much he got done in the mourning.

Right now I have a black durango in the shop that needs the bumper painted and a full body buffing....I was going to try to swing it all in one day, but I figured it would be safer to paint the bumper tomarow and wait a day to buff the rest of it.......That should give me 2 afternoons to work on the 63


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

ttt


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@May 16 2006, 02:49 AM~5436570
> *As soon as I get one pay job out the way, it seems 2 more are waiting for me :uh: :biggrin:
> 
> I guess I can't really complain about that, but I do want that 63 done....Over the weekend I bribed my youngest bro into preping it for me for primer.
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bikertrash86 (Jan 15, 2006)

AARRRGGGGHHHHHH!!!!!

my comp has been down for over a month and I thought....surely by the time I get to check back in that I would see some pics....bout got my ride ready and still no pics?.....your killin me here....LOL


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

Trust me I feel the same way  ..

I was able to highbuild it and guid coat it
I can allready tell that there will be some more slight bodywork left
door jams are next.




















but.......

these need to come first :dunno:











the black one will get a black base with blue pearl, and the little hunda will get an orange base with yellow gold pearl, we are still not sure about the truck though.


----------



## rawdogj (May 24, 2006)

hello all

this is my 1st post here.....

i did my 1st paint job EVER this past week.

i used the kirker kandy kit.

i think i layed to much candy on as its alot darker than i wanted, but im going to spray a powder effect into the next batch of clear to give it more sparkel. (unless this is a bad idea)


this is before any wetsanding, the car now is wet sanded and matte as im going to add the sprakel.

here are some pics.

before.....









after.....


----------



## bikertrash86 (Jan 15, 2006)

I know what you mean, I just finished the last primer coat on a friends superglide tank and fenders this morning, going out this afternoon to lay the base and Candybrandywine, a little SG100 over that and try to finish the graphics tomorrow hopefully so he can put it back together this weekend before a big Bike Rally the following weekend, and after this is finished I only have 3 other bikes waiting.....LOL....I'm gonna get to paint my car before summer is over...hopefully.... :biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rawdogj_@May 29 2006, 10:04 AM~5513805
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I cant wait to see how it turns out after the wetsanding!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## theride87 (Apr 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@May 29 2006, 08:36 AM~5513363
> *Trust me I feel the same way  ..
> 
> I was able to highbuild it and guid coat it
> ...


Dang mi, not to get off the subject but looks like you got some nice scenery there


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rawdogj_@May 29 2006, 10:04 AM~5513805
> *hello all
> 
> this is my 1st post here.....
> ...



I must say im impressed for this beeing your first job ever.......and candy no less.

any way...... how many coats of the candy did you lay down, and how heavy were they sprayed, cuz your right it does look it bit dark

also I take it you have not cut and buffed it yet........is that in the works?


----------



## rawdogj (May 24, 2006)

thats around 4 layers of wet candy , but the shop lights sucked so it looked like there wasnt enough.

i have a stripe on the hood i hate but im going to try to mask it.

im laying dupunt crystal silver in the clear coat and then its getting wet sanded, cut , buffed, and polished.


then i need to find some chrome rims to put on and finsh all the car audio install.


----------



## rawdogj (May 24, 2006)

also if you are to get the kit, i will say you will NOT use all the kandy that comes with the kit.

i still have a full unopened quart left and i did all my jambs also.


----------



## theride87 (Apr 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rawdogj_@May 29 2006, 04:11 PM~5515544
> *also if you are to get the kit, i will say you will NOT use all the kandy that comes with the kit.
> 
> i still have a full unopened quart left and i did all my jambs also.
> *


what kinda gun do you use to do your paint with, and what size tip?


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rawdogj_@May 29 2006, 04:11 PM~5515544
> *also if you are to get the kit, i will say you will NOT use all the kandy that comes with the kit.
> 
> i still have a full unopened quart left and i did all my jambs also.
> *


damn :biggrin:


----------



## rawdogj (May 24, 2006)

a hvlp gravtiy feed with a 1.8mm for primer and a 1.4 for paint and clear.


----------



## matdean (Aug 14, 2006)

Any update on this? Especially the 63?


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

Any updates on this Kirker Paint


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by matdean_@Nov 12 2006, 09:30 PM~6555652
> *Any update on this? Especially the 63?
> *



Yea whats up with the 6tre???


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

where do you get the paint at?


----------



## Threadjacker (Sep 18, 2006)

Here it is


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

TTT


----------



## borrowed time 64 (Jul 20, 2006)

THIS IS ARE FIRST TIME... SO FAR NO COMPLAINTS...


----------



## borrowed time 64 (Jul 20, 2006)

THIS IS ARE FIRST TIME... SO FAR NO COMPLAINTS...


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

damn thats fuckin sick homie!!!!!!!!!!!thats there "SMOOTH SAPPHIRE"RITE??


----------



## borrowed time 64 (Jul 20, 2006)

YA HOMIE THATS THE "SMOOTH SAPPHIRE"... I'LL PUT MORE PICS UP WHEN WE FINISH...


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by borrowed time 64_@Nov 24 2006, 01:16 PM~6629661
> *YA HOMIE THATS THE "SMOOTH SAPPHIRE"... I'LL PUT MORE PICS UP WHEN WE FINISH...
> *


OK HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## outkastbd82 (Jun 21, 2003)

TTT


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

borrowed time 64

any more pics homie


----------



## matdean (Aug 14, 2006)

Any update on the 63 or anything else?


----------



## lincolnondubz (Jun 14, 2006)

I painted my lincoln with the smooth saphire ill post pics later tonight.


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

cool homie, id like to see how that came out.

im sure 90% of the cars in broward are probably painted with this kirker candy because they do candy jobs for the low down there


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 15 2005, 05:46 PM~4212073
> *i just ordered some kirker basecoat, and in the box came color chips for the kandies. let me tell you they look frikin amazing. very vibrant!
> *


I NEED CANDY GREEN


----------



## lincolnondubz (Jun 14, 2006)

i ordered my shit from smartshoppersinc. i was very pleased with them and will deff do more business with them. ok but anyways this was my FIRST paintjob. lol so go easy on me. ok heres the pics. by the way it needs a cut and buff....... badd


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Delo93_@Jan 6 2006, 05:35 PM~4562205
> *www.smartshoppersinc.com
> 
> All the prices are there
> *


Holy fuck those are some nice prices. Do you know if they will ship to Canada?

Also, how well does their shit stand up to the elements?


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

any more info? anyone?


----------



## BIG ROC (Sep 5, 2005)

Man ur car iz bad and 4 ur first paintjob u need 2 own ur own paintshop, a couple of more jobs snd u'll charge kake for ur jobs


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lincolnondubz_@Jul 3 2007, 04:10 PM~8228287
> *i ordered my shit from smartshoppersinc. i was very pleased with them and will deff do more business with them. ok but anyways this was my FIRST paintjob. lol so go easy on me. ok heres the pics. by the way it needs a cut and buff....... badd
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: NICE WORK MAN


----------



## lincolnondubz (Jun 14, 2006)

thanks for all the kind words


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## chrys1187 (Sep 13, 2007)

:biggrin: 

Does any one have any pics of the vivid violet?????I want to 2 tone a car and I was thinking about using the atomic orange with it. I just do not know how well they will go together. I would like to see something that has been painted with it.


----------



## chrys1187 (Sep 13, 2007)

Does anyone have pics of a finished project in the vivid violet from the kirker spectra series??? I want to find a affordable purple that will match the atomic orange from kirker. I have a 2 tone project in the works. :biggrin:


----------



## 83LINCOLN (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@Mar 30 2006, 02:17 PM~5150669
> *Wow I just got off the phone with smartshoppers, and it looks like there not going to help, in fact when I asked how fast they can ship it if I reorder, they just said same as befor.......damn thats  desapointing :duno:
> 
> I also called carquest (my local supplier) but they don't normaly stock HOK, but they did tell me they can get me some orental blue by monday.......the counter guy even offored to give me a bottle of it from his personal supply that I could mix in with the green, but I don't want to mix collors.  Though I thought it was hella cool for him to offer :thumbsup:
> ...


I havent finished reading the whole blog yet, but hell no you better get back on the phone and ask for Tony. He is the main man over there and he takes good 
care of his peoples and i'm in california. fuck that shit!


----------



## 83LINCOLN (Aug 6, 2007)

and whats up with some more damn pics?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

the thing that pisses me off is they raised the price on it i am doing a comparison with other companies to see if it is still a good deal or not.........

i am comparing 

Kustom Shop
kirker 
HOK
ppg 
Omni
Sherwin Williams
Sem

those are the ones i know that is why i chose them......

some of the comparing is not candies but basecoats and clears...and the prices are either off the net or in my area.......


i didn't compare Xotic because that shit is pretty expensive


but for the sake of people asking i will include them oh and alsa too


i would do dupont but i don't know them that much oh and maybe i will do matrix....


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

i do ppg, its a little bit more that the kirker kits but you know your getting quality


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I dont know what im going to buy from kirker yet(most likey the cc/bc kit)but im realy sick of driveing my ride how it lookz but there prices are realy good for me becuase cash is tight rite pluz im tryin to get back in school but what I wanted to know was dose any one have any updates...pics or anything they spryd useing kirkers line up paints or kits


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

all i use is PPG and HOK but i'm liking that smooth saphire i seen some paint chips at the paint store of some single stage lime green and a single stage orange that looked good as hell and thye were like 20 bucks a gallon but i dont remember the brand. i think it was kirker... i asked the guy about it but he said it sucked.....

how much does a quart of kirker kandy cost?


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Oct 19 2007, 09:14 PM~9042236
> *i do ppg, its a little bit more that the kirker kits but you know your getting quality
> *


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by borrowed time 64_@Nov 22 2006, 06:51 PM~6620451
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Chianti over silver base


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

DAMN TIGHT WORK HOMIE


----------



## nv300ex (Apr 5, 2004)

like the Chianti color, wished somebody had a vehicle with that color to get an overall look. 
Has anybody used the new Kirker clears the ec100 and ec300 and does either one offer a uv protection in it? trying to debate on whether to use one of those clears or another for their kandy


----------



## vannmann (Jan 25, 2008)

I have used kirkers clear, the 300 series, on a custom 67 van, flowed nice and wet sanded very well, I definitely recommend it for the price. As for UV protection, dont know...but I keep all my cars inside.


----------



## Delo93 (Mar 31, 2005)

kirker has a section that shows cars painted with their products


----------



## lincolnondubz (Jun 14, 2006)

well i needed somethin new so i went with kirkers sour apple green metallic. i know its not kandy but i figured id post some pics anyways. i still have no complaints with kirker at all. im very impressed everytime i use it.


----------



## jcclark (Jul 17, 2006)

Beautiful job!
That green sure looks like a candy.
I used their "Bright Orange Metallic" on my car,
I thought it also had a candy look to it, that's why
I picked it.
They have some awsome colors.


----------



## Delo93 (Mar 31, 2005)

that sour apple green metallic looks tight man. Do you have pics of any of the other cars you sprayed with kirker? Which clear did you use with it, becuz I know they offer different types now? I havent had a chance to use any of their paints yet, but how is the coverage, i heard by a few people that they were thin as hell.


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

I got the Aquamarine candy kit a couple weeks ago, should be priming next week! Ill post pics.


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

has anybody used their base clear deals?? pics?


----------



## Supremebomb (Aug 2, 2007)

any one have a link 4 kirkers :dunno:


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Supremebomb_@Apr 3 2008, 05:56 PM~10328172
> *any one have a link 4 kirkers :dunno:
> *


you can see all there products on smartshopersinc.com


----------



## Supremebomb (Aug 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetking_@Apr 3 2008, 10:25 PM~10329397
> *you can see all there products on smartshopersinc.com
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## lincolnondubz (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supremebomb_@Apr 3 2008, 04:56 PM~10328172
> *any one have a link 4 kirkers :dunno:
> *


heres a link with a bunch of pics of cars painted with kirker. my cars on there too but with the old paint.

http://www.kirkerautomotive.com/html/gallery_home.asp


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

the cars in the pictures do not look too bad at all..... i may consider the base clear setup for my daily driver. it was like 270 for a base clear setup including primer/sealer and all of the other crap you might need to paint with. i dont know if i would use it on a show car but for the money it would be great for my driver!


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 14 2005, 04:47 PM~4405877
> *for you guys that havent seen them....
> 
> 
> ...


HOLY FINGERNAILS, Batman! :wow: lol! J/K

I have that Aquamarine, hopefully I'll be spraying by the end of the month!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

ANY UPDATES


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Sprayed the jambs last week..


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Sprayed the Quicksilver base yesterday.
















Its pretty chunky for a metallic base!









But today she's gettin FLAKED OUT with silver mini flake until its covered! Then the patterns, then candy!


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

keep up with the pics!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetking_@May 12 2008, 09:59 PM~10639117
> *keep up with the pics!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Sprayed the silver miniflake on tuesday, used the WHOLE jar! Bout 4 good coats. Tomorrow is the taping patterns day!

















Some of the pattern colors under the candy will be pagan gold, apple red, and pearl blue & lilac(by my thumb)








Gonna do some tape fades, trick effects, whatever...


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@May 16 2008, 01:59 PM~10671274
> *Sprayed the silver miniflake on tuesday, used the WHOLE jar! Bout 4 good coats. Tomorrow is the taping patterns day!
> 
> 
> ...


Looking very nice, did u use HOK miniflake? What clear did u use to sray the miniflake, if u don't mind me asking?


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Oh yeah, forgot to mention that in this topic. I used House of Kolor Silver mini-flake mixed with HOK sg-100 Intercoat clear, reduced 1:1, and sprayed it through a 1.5 tip in my Sata 2000HVLP. Layed and sprayed great at about 10-13 psi! Let it dry for an hour then 2 coats of top coat clear.


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

post pics of the patterns in tape stage!


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

lac is lookin good!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

any updates


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 4 2008, 01:49 PM~10797602
> *any updates
> *


 Did some patterns and cleared over them.(pics in project rides) This week im sanding the clear smooth so you cant feel the graphics, and this weekend Candy Aquamarine!

Then more pearl patterns and gold leaf...


----------



## jose cuervo (Oct 28, 2005)

POST SUM UP IN HERE!


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

x2 since search is turned off whenever u want to look something up.


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

photo jacked... is that a 2 dollar bill?


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Jun 4 2008, 10:03 PM~10801572
> *photo jacked... is that a 2 dollar bill?
> *


Yeah I couldnt get a 20 from 1994 cuz the bank sends the old bills back to be shredded. The back of the $2 has the signing of the declaration.
Thanks for posting those pics for me. At home all I have is my PSP to surf the web..


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

NICE .... Are those patterns in KIRKER paint.


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jun 5 2008, 01:57 PM~10806122
> *NICE ....  Are those patterns in KIRKER paint.
> *


Sorry no those are House of Kolor. BLue and Lilac pearl, kandy cobalt blue and Kandy koncentrate pagan gold. The white pearl is Sherwinn Williams that I got from work.


----------



## Supremebomb (Aug 2, 2007)

:thumbsup: nice


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

is done yet?


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@May 12 2008, 04:25 PM~10637000
> *Sprayed the jambs last week..
> 
> 
> ...


What ever happen to these?


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supremebomb_@Jun 5 2008, 10:38 PM~10810559
> *:thumbsup: nice
> *


X2... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Jun 5 2008, 04:06 PM~10806180
> *Sorry no those are House of Kolor. BLue and Lilac pearl, kandy cobalt blue and Kandy koncentrate pagan gold. The white pearl is Sherwinn Williams that I got from work.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Sprayed the Kirker candy Aquamarine last night! 
Id recommend doing stretches before painting a Cadillac..reaching over that hood without hitting the fenders, keeping the hose away, gun distance, overlap,etc..


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Jun 10 2008, 10:58 PM~10842630
> *Sprayed the Kirker candy Aquamarine last night!
> Id recommend doing stretches before painting a Cadillac..reaching over that hood without hitting the fenders, keeping the hose away, gun distance, overlap,etc..
> *


i run the hose around my belt or threw my sleeve if needed


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Jun 10 2008, 08:58 PM~10842630
> *Sprayed the Kirker candy Aquamarine last night!
> Id recommend doing stretches before painting a Cadillac..reaching over that hood without hitting the fenders, keeping the hose away, gun distance, overlap,etc..
> *


pics :biggrin:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

UPDATE.Sprayed the Kirker Candy Aquamarine and cleared.








Sanded and did Pearl lilac patterns and kandy organic green stripes.


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Did some pearl lilac on the sides and gold leafed.Then MORE clear!


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Jul 9 2008, 03:33 PM~11048910
> *UPDATE.Sprayed the Kirker Candy Aquamarine and cleared.
> 
> 
> ...


DDDAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM get down james.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

damn that shittttttttt looks nice man


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Jul 9 2008, 05:35 PM~11048928
> *Did some pearl lilac on the sides and gold leafed.Then MORE clear!
> 
> 
> ...


Like how it came out, :thumbsup: How many coats did it take to cover your car evenly?


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

we're trying to see if anyones willing to sponsor some red candy and a silver base coat 4 this cause?

Strangers Wish


----------



## bikertrash86 (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey all, havent posted in a while but still following, thought surely there would be some more pics by now...

by the way wheres MC?????


----------



## 79swanginmalibu1 (May 13, 2006)

ttt


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

I used PPG clear for the topcoats, cuz of the UV protection. Cut and buffed, put all my trim back on and put the teal phantom top on.


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

looks real nice, like the color


----------



## 79swanginmalibu1 (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Aug 12 2008, 01:28 PM~11325591
> *I used PPG clear for the topcoats, cuz of the UV protection. Cut and buffed, put all my trim back on and put the teal phantom top on.
> 
> 
> ...



looks good.paint is wet is hell :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 79swanginmalibu1 (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Aug 12 2008, 01:28 PM~11325591
> *I used PPG clear for the topcoats, cuz of the UV protection. Cut and buffed, put all my trim back on and put the teal phantom top on.
> 
> 
> ...



hey also.how does that paint flow.is it easy coverage.does it lay down nice.is it user friendly or is it just like hok


----------



## SHADY64 (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 14 2005, 02:47 PM~4405877
> *for you guys that havent seen them....
> *


ayy can u post a pick of the Chianti color!!!!!!Thanks....looks nice!!!!!!!!


----------



## KDI_CUSTOMS (Jan 25, 2008)

Anyone use Kirkers 2K Primer/Surfacer? If so, how good is it? How is the coverage and shrinkage? 

I am going to be spraying out their Quick Silver Base on my VW. I want to see how well thier paint shoots, and this is the sacraficial vehicle for all that. :biggrin:


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

ttt for more colors...


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

ok Im going to try the carbon fiber base coat and chianti candy over that, pics will be in my build topic. Im going to order the paint this friday :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@May 11 2006, 06:20 PM~5412480
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: we can wait.........
> *



Well guys I kind of desapeered for awile there lol.. better late then never no?.. well this is what happend to the 63..


















Hard to see but the top also has green pearl.. it was a last minute *bam* to kick it up a bit lol









I mixed my own funky avocado/green? like base


















some simple patterns

















































































the proud owner.. my lil bro Gonzo


















inspiring the next generation ;-)









BEFORE









AFTER 

and there you have it guys.. conclusion.. kirker candy works.. but I'm sticking to HOK.. there is a defrence and though the car overall came out good, HOK candy has more of a.. well I don't know how to say it except it's more "candylike" lol.. but still you can still have a descent candy paint job with kirker and it's also perfect for beginners.

Alex.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

came out good.


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@May 14 2009, 06:20 AM~13881813
> *Well guys I kind of desapeered for awile there lol.. better late then never no?.. well this is what happend to the 63..
> 
> 
> ...



Any pix of the setup???

Do you have chaines at the rearend???


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

^^^Impala were born to 3 wheel mayng ..... Just need the right weight - Even with a 2 pump - they were Born to 3 ..........





What up Mi Estilo ? Car looks good ....... I Like the 3-d effect on the sail panels..... 


You can tell the differences in kandy between other companies.... I like PPG's radience Indy Green color..... Not a catalized candy color but it os a transparet mid coat .... I have that going on my 51 truck.


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lincolnondubz_@Mar 25 2008, 02:53 AM~10248664
> *well i needed somethin new so i went with kirkers sour apple green metallic. i know its not kandy but i figured id post some pics anyways. i still have no complaints with kirker at all. im very impressed everytime i use it.
> 
> 
> ...


saw this on the kirker site...paint looks good


----------



## jose cuervo (Oct 28, 2005)

I have a question on using d kirker Kandy when u do a two tone Kandy paint job
how long b 4 u would pull d tape ???


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

up uffin:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

TTT


----------

